# Saturday meet question



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Just wondering as it's now Wednesday night and nothing seems to be finalised ( or have I missed it), anyway are those leaving from Glasgow meeting up for a coffee before setting off, and any details on where we all have to meet and at what time ?

Robert


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am more than happy to meet up first thing and grab an early brew in Glasgow, happy to be guided by goers as to where to go?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Riverhill is nice and close the main train stations, the other good places are a wee bit outside the city centre


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope you all get to go to the pub too. Jus'sayin'.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Riverhill would be fine by me but it is very small if there are a lot of us. I think factoring in my potentially being a bit rough I might just get people in Waverly somewhere as if can get a train from my local station rather than beds into town to head back the way again (I'm in East End of Glasgow)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My train is getting into Waverley at 10.20 all being well, and the winds dying down to an acceptable level.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> My train is getting into Waverley at 10.20 all being well, and the winds dying down to an acceptable level.


Not a good idea to have a curry night before travelling


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

****, its ****ing snowing


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> My train is getting into Waverley at 10.20 all being well, and the winds dying down to an acceptable level.


Cool, mine gets in at 10:16 so will PM you my number.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

are we still meeting in Natural foods or as most of you will come by train do you want to meet at Waverly first?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Waverly would be good for me. I'm meant to be flying up though this wind will make it interesting! If all goes well I should be at Waverley for 9:15


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Maybe Waverley would be best and we could share a taxi or two there as I couldn't find the place when I went there on Monday for a reccie


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Geordie Boy,

I can meet you at Waverly if you want as I can see you will be the first one to arrive.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

frankil said:


> Hi Geordie Boy,
> 
> I can meet you at Waverly if you want as I can see you will be the first one to arrive.


Have PM'd my number


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am coming into Waverley too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I am coming into Waverley too


Waverley here also ..... Whoop whoop


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Have PM'd my number


Received and replied.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

I know that Geordie Boy should be at Waverly aprox 09.15, Mrboots2u 10.20, what about the rest of you?


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

What time at Natural Foods gents?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think natural foods for 11 there are a few of us getting ahead if the game and having a quick brew in the riverhill Glasgow at 9 then catching train to Edinburgh.


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Sweet. See you at Natural Foods.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Gutted I can't make this tomorrow, need to be in Aberdeen where there is only 1 good coffee shop! (at time of writing)

I have put together a Google Map highlighting the top places in Edinburgh that I think you guys will probably want to check out.

Link is here: https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zGAdOExzBpYg.kG29m6Xdkmkg

Map is open so you can view and edit if you want to add anywhere!

Enjoy your visit!

Michael


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

leaving Glasgow Queen Street at

09.00 arrive 09.51

09.15 " 10.10

09.30 " 10.20

09.45 " 10.37

so what time meet up in Glasgow / Riverhill ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I think natural foods for 11 there are a few of us getting ahead if the game and having a quick brew in the riverhill Glasgow at 9 then catching train to Edinburgh.


Did you go in for a drink today?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Went to Natural Foods this morning - guy is not exactly chatty so tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Went to Natural Foods this morning - guy is not exactly chatty so tomorrow should be interesting.


Did your charm not work on him then ? Or did you call him Casper ......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Did you go in for a drink today?


Yep excellent flat white and a really good chicken shawarma


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Haven't tried the savoury stuff from there but it does look good. The sweet things are very nice


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

bignorry said:


> leaving Glasgow Queen Street at
> 
> 09.00 arrive 09.51
> 
> ...


Bump what time are we planning on leaving Glasgow chaps


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am happy to leave at 0915 precisely


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

what time you in Glasgow Dave?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's do pee drinks at 0830 dude


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Let's do pee drinks at 0830 dude


Eh. this meet has taken a funny turn, no one told me


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Let's do pee drinks at 0830 dude


Dave.... It was bound to come out in the end. DEVIANT!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Meant to say wee but that is just as bad I suppose


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You can't help yourself


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Let's do pee drinks at 0830 dude


A wee dram!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whats the extraction ratio for pee drinks then&#8230;..


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Beat me to it Dave!

Urine drinking aside, gutted I can't make it tomorrow. Have a great time all.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Chaps, my phone has picked a fantastic day to have a software crash! Currently I can't make calls or texts so can only communicate via Tapatalk. I think I might be able to receive calls though


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm also going to be late up as everything's now delayed out of Brum


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

On the train from queen St Dave is a no show I'm afraid


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have a good day guys, was hoping to be there but circumstances conspired against me.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok in Waverly what's the meetup point


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Im getting in at 10.20 to waverley anyone else that time or shall I go across to natural foods at meet there.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

frankil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> are we still meeting in Natural foods or as most of you will come by train do you want to meet at Waverly first?


Meet up at Nat Food Store 10.30ish. See you all there.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Mrboots2u I can meet you at Waverly if you want.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok so let's start the who is on the way and confirmed coming , whoose on the toilet and if your delayed

The systemic kid - meeting at natural foods

Mrboots , Frankil, Geordie boy - meeting at Waverley then on to natural foods

Michaelg - on way will call when in edinburgh meet at natural for 11

Robti on way ?

Big norry on way ?

Bazshmaz on way ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffeechap chatting to the big white telephone


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Geordie Boy is on his way to Edinburgh. He should be at Waverly approx 10.45-11.00. I already PM him where we can meet once he arrives at Waverly


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Well 2 here waiting on the rest now


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm on the bus to Waverly should be there in 15-20 mins


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

robti said:


> Well 2 here waiting on the rest now


Where is here ? Wavelery ? Natural foods ?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Natural foods 2 coffees down, need to slow down


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi guys I'm outside Waverly next to Tourist Information Centre waiting fo Mrboots2u


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Coffeechap chatting to the big white telephone


Enjoy the conversation


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm on the bus to Waverly now. Just left the Airport


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Whoever just called, my phone's not taking calls either


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm waiting outside Jimmy Chung's @ Waverly Bridge


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Well 4 shops down turning out well


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's see some photos up for the missing in action among us


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Let's see some photos up for the missing in action among us


What happened?


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi guys, just wanted to say that it was very nice to meet you all! Thank you for coming. I hope you enjoyed your visit in Edinburgh.


----------

